# 17" Wheels - Best Tire Brand?



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

Got a set of YearOne 17" wheels for a 69 GTO I'm restoring. 17x8 in the front and 17x9 in the rear.

There seems to be a consensus on size with 245/40/17 front and 275/40/17 in the rear. YO told me they tested these and would fit plus may have a little extra room.

Looking at the brands it seems like the best choice is the Firestone Firehawks Indy 500 Ultra-High Summer Performance tire. I'm about ready to order these up but wanted to ask about any other brands that may be better. Goodyear doesn't seem to have the sizes I'm after and are quite a bit more money, BF Goodrich has a G-Force Sport Comp 3 but it doesn't get great reviews, and there may be some Continental and Michelins out there, but I'm not finding them.

Does anyone have any brands they want to suggest? I'm not going with any Japanese or foreign tires even if they would be better. Thanks


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

All my cars have Firehawk Indy 500. I love them.

Aggressive looking. Great ride. Great turning ability. Unreal straight line traction compared to any extreme summer tire around its price point. Handles wet surfaces and rain pretty good.

At the drag strip they perform almost as good as my NT05R drag radials.

I recommend this tire oneveryone.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

I've ordered the Firehawks and am excited to get them in and on the rims!


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

These are shown up on jack stands, but look pretty sweet! No center caps on yet as this was just a test fit.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking good, how much less room around them when it's on the ground because they look like they could be bigger tires. Is that the rear? Did you go with the sizes mentioned above? I just put 17's out of my mind and now I start thinking about them again 🤦‍♂️ I just have to keep thinking paint job, paint job, paint job..


----------



## Stev-o (26 d ago)

Hey Mike... I'm shopping for tires and came across your thread. Do you like the Firehawks?

[I know this in an old thread]


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

Stev-o said:


> Hey Mike... I'm shopping for tires and came across your thread. Do you like the Firehawks?
> 
> [I know this in an old thread]


Hey Stev-o, Love them and they look good as well as handle great! I was surprised that they were not more expensive for the quality. Got them at Discount Tire and they were great mounting them carefully on the wheels and I asked them to be sure to balance them well as I didn't want to have to take them off the car more than necessary.

Posted some more pics here if it helps: 1969 GTO Restoration


----------



## Stev-o (26 d ago)

Thanks for your reply, Mike. A buddy has them on his '69 Chevelle too and likes them.

I've added them to my short list along with BFG's.

PS. Great job on the restoration!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ColoradoMike said:


> Hey Stev-o, Love them and they look good as well as handle great! I was surprised that they were not more expensive for the quality. Got them at Discount Tire and they were great mounting them carefully on the wheels and I asked them to be sure to balance them well as I didn't want to have to take them off the car more than necessary.
> 
> Posted some more pics here if it helps: 1969 GTO Restoration


WOW ! That looks sweet, you did an amazing job....I really like those tires but they don't come 28" tall that I found.


----------

